

Variart – Code meets art - chuckouellet
http://variart.io

======
onion2k
I really like this sort of thing. Many years ago when canvas tags were a new
thing I wrote
[http://ooer.com/autograph/canvas/](http://ooer.com/autograph/canvas/) (click
the 'Generate Autograph' button to see something). It makes an SVG that you
can save (right click..) and print at silly resolutions. I kept meaning to do
something good with it but never got around to it. Great work.

EDIT: I made it so long ago I forgot how it works. :) It's the PHP version
that can do SVG versions...
[http://ooer.com/autograph/](http://ooer.com/autograph/) (click 'design your
own' at the bottom).

------
willcodeforfoo
I'm behind variart, thanks for submitting this. It's a bit early, I just took
the wraps off late last week but if you have any questions or comments, let me
know!

~~~
pokpokpok
procedural art is not a new space! please collaborate with some established
artists, or at least young imitators of established artists in this space.
It's a slick implementation of an interesting idea but you need to offer
things worth putting on a wall.

~~~
willcodeforfoo
It is certainly my intention to open up the API more and allow folks to create
their own pieces. In fact, I hope the community aspect far outgrows the "seed"
pieces that I created to launch the site. However, in terms of launching an
MVP, documenting and hardening the API for anyone was too much to take on
right away.

